# St crispins asylum..



## Mikeymutt (Feb 23, 2016)

Me and rubex visited this former asylum.the place is just a shell now,and a few buildings have suffered fire damage.but like Denbigh it's all about the externals.and the snow what was laying around Northamptonshire that day made it even better.the admin house was still quite nice as well.


























































I did make the climb up to the top of the clock tower.if anyone else is thinking of climbing it,my personal opinion is don't bother.its tight and dark.and no view from the top.just a bell to see.




The admin block..


----------



## smiler (Feb 23, 2016)

Mikey an Rubex in a nut factory! It just seems so right somehow&#55357;&#56833;, Fantastic pics I loved it. &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## krela (Feb 23, 2016)

smiler said:


> in a nut factory!



As someone who works with people with chaotic mental health problems can I politely discourage you from using such phrases?


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 23, 2016)

Another great post, really enjoyed that. Strange that the Admin buildings seem to fair better with these places - as there isn't even plaster left on the walls in the main buildings! Looks an impressive place in its day, and still makes for amazing photos today. Superb photos Mikey


----------



## tazong (Feb 23, 2016)

Amazing pictures yet again - The snow really sets that place off beautifully.


----------



## scribe (Feb 23, 2016)

Fabulous. Thanks for the share.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 24, 2016)

Yup...All about the externals and what fab pictures...


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 24, 2016)

Belting tower and roof trusses.Awesome collection of images Mikey,thanks for sharing.


----------



## ReverendJT (Feb 24, 2016)

Fantastic images once again Mikey! Do you mind if I ask about your workflow, I know it's not really a photography forum, but your HDRs all look soooo smooth, I wondered what you use for processing?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you I use photomatix..then just do some tweaking on my tablet


----------



## degenerate (Feb 25, 2016)

Wicked stuff Mikey, I have to agree with ReverendJT here your HDR's look great and not over the top.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 25, 2016)

I just enjoyed looking around  Lovely photos as always!


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 25, 2016)

Excellent shots Mikey
Nice to see in the snow 

Must see this place sometime


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 4, 2016)

Awesome set mate, cheers for sharing


----------

